# Oh No! Please, not again!



## TriplePinesFarm (Sep 15, 2007)

It's been a few months since Maggie even thought about doing this, but, I caught her in the act today. 
Yes..... I know it's cute, and all.... but, if I can't get her out of this habit, I won't be able to have flowers in my front porch pots again this year ......... Does anyone have any suggestions on how to get her to stop sleeping in them??? 
Pic 1 & 2 = she's settling in, making her bed
Pic 3 & 4 = comfortable now, she falls asleep.


----------



## indysmum (Jun 20, 2007)

That is soo cute, forget the flowers youve got a homemade beautiful pot right there lol.


----------



## Celeigh (Nov 29, 2007)

Um, put them on a stand off the ground? That is so very cute, though!


----------



## TriplePinesFarm (Sep 15, 2007)

Well, I don't think I could find a stand that would hold them. They weigh about 200 lbs each. I can't even move them without help. Good suggestion though, Thanks!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I dont have any idea. But she is pretty cute in there.


----------



## pdhaudio83 (Mar 11, 2008)

Put broken clay pot pieces in there. Give it a try.


----------



## TriplePinesFarm (Sep 15, 2007)

pdhaudio83 said:


> Put broken clay pot pieces in there. Give it a try.


That's an excellent idea! I imagine that would be very uncomfortable to lay on too. Eventhough, you'd think squeezed in there like she is, that would be uncomfortable enough already...... LOL!!! Thanks for suggestion... I'll give it a shot.


----------



## Aprilpa (Mar 24, 2008)

Sorry, no suggestions on how to keep her out, but those are super cute pics!


----------



## Ardeagold (Feb 26, 2007)

Get smaller pots? :lol:

Those are very cute pics!


----------



## pdhaudio83 (Mar 11, 2008)

TriplePinesFarm said:


> That's an excellent idea! I imagine that would be very uncomfortable to lay on too. Eventhough, you'd think squeezed in there like she is, that would be uncomfortable enough already...... LOL!!! Thanks for suggestion... I'll give it a shot.



That's worked for cats and dogs for us.


----------



## TriplePinesFarm (Sep 15, 2007)

I will absolutely try it. The only thing I could think of was chicken wire, and I was afraid she'd still try to get in it, and didn't want to take a chance on getting her hurt on the wire, so .... I like your suggestion much better.


----------



## pdhaudio83 (Mar 11, 2008)

hopefully its the one! let me know if it works


----------



## TriplePinesFarm (Sep 15, 2007)

pdhaudio83 said:


> hopefully its the one! let me know if it works


Will do.... Thanks again.


----------



## Carraig (Jan 4, 2008)

Why not get her one of her own? If she had an empty one with a cozy blanket in it, I bet she'd stop digging.


----------



## TriplePinesFarm (Sep 15, 2007)

Carraig said:


> Why not get her one of her own? If she had an empty one with a cozy blanket in it, I bet she'd stop digging.


That's one to consider too, if the broken clay doesn't work. Thanks.


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

I think everyone should have a dog pot on their porch. What great pics I remember the last ones. Maybe she will give up when the fresh dirt gets in the but I somehow doubt it.


----------



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

TriplePinesFarm said:


> That's one to consider too, if the broken clay doesn't work. Thanks.


If the broken clay doesn't work, you can always try a little dog poop!! :uhoh: Bury it in the dirt so she'll smell it, but it won't bother you! :yuck:


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Merlins mom said:


> If the broken clay doesn't work, you can always try a little dog poop!! :uhoh: Bury it the dirt so she'll smell it, but it won't bother you! :yuck:


That may kill anything she plants in the pots. I think you'd smell it regardless. What about the spray for discouraging deer and rabbits?


----------



## JensDreamboy (May 25, 2007)

Those pictures are adorable!!!!! Sorry about the flowers


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Perhaps she's trying to hatch those seedlings you put in there !!ROFL:doh::doh::doh::::


----------



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

paula bedard said:


> That may kill anything she plants in the pots. I think you'd smell it regardless. What about the spray for discouraging deer and rabbits?


From past experience, you don't need much. And so far it hasn't killed my flowers!


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Can you get decorative picket edging that would fit in the pot?


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Merlins mom said:


> From past experience, you don't need much. And so far it hasn't killed my flowers!


That's good to know then. Ike has been venturing into my flowerbeds!


----------



## Jazzys Mom (Mar 13, 2007)

She is just sooooo cute in ther I think I'd just get a new pot and let her have that one!:

Jazzys Mom


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Im with Carraig and Jazzy's Mom....
Either let her have that planter or get her her very own!
Sorry - those pictures are just too precious for words.....


----------



## TriplePinesFarm (Sep 15, 2007)

I think you guys are right. I should just get her a pot of her own, put a nice cozy blankie in it, and let her enjoy. Then I can still have flowers in my own (with a little dog poopie, of course... LOL).... Thanks guys!


----------



## Daisy n Me (May 17, 2007)

She is just soooo cute in there!!!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

LOL...Why don't you buy Maggie her very own pot and plant in the others. Oops, sorry, didn't read the previous replies and my eyes have been dilated.


----------



## TriplePinesFarm (Sep 15, 2007)

Kimm said:


> LOL...Why don't you buy Maggie her very own pot and plant in the others. Oops, sorry, didn't read the previous replies and my eyes have been dilated.


Thanks Kimm.... 
After so many of you suggesting just that....... I will be shopping for a Maggie pot this weekend. I may even paint her name on the side. I just hope the other two dogs don't get jealous, and I end up having to buy them one too :uhoh:


----------



## Lisa_and_Willow. (Dec 18, 2007)

That is so cute. Will you post pics of Maggie in her own pot?


----------



## TriplePinesFarm (Sep 15, 2007)

Lisa_and_Willow. said:


> That is so cute. Will you post pics of Maggie in her own pot?


I sure will!!!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

TriplePinesFarm said:


> Thanks Kimm....
> After so many of you suggesting just that....... I will be shopping for a Maggie pot this weekend. I may even paint her name on the side. I just hope the other two dogs don't get jealous, and I end up having to buy them one too :uhoh:


Oh, don't worry, they'll just empty out the pots that have plants in them...:uhoh: Talk about a "Pot O Gold!"


----------



## Sunshine Goldens (Oct 31, 2005)

I think that is so darn cute I can hardly stand it!! I would stick with hanging baskets!


----------



## Bob-N-Tash (Feb 24, 2008)

Sorry, but I think Maggie already has her own pot. You know, possession is 9/10's of the law. And she likes it just where it is. It's the perfect size. And the dirt and stone are very cool and comfy.... except if the sun has been shining on that spot... then the dirt and stone are very warm and comfy. 

If you go shopping this weekend you best be realistic and understand that the new pot you are purchasing a is for you... 

Christine


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

I am so glad to read that you are letting her have a pot of her own... b/c I fully agree... she's just tooo darn cute for words!!!!


----------



## Kzwicker (Aug 14, 2007)

I was going to suggest just letting her keep that one. She alreay likes it.. then you can get a couple of smaller ones that she wont fit in.. but if she is anything like one of my old cats she will attempt to fit into in regardless of the size.. Very cute pictures


----------



## Griffyn'sMom (Mar 22, 2007)

Who cares about the flowers? That is sooo adorable!


----------



## TriplePinesFarm (Sep 15, 2007)

Bob-N-Tash said:


> Sorry, but I think Maggie already has her own pot. You know, possession is 9/10's of the law. And she likes it just where it is. It's the perfect size. And the dirt and stone are very cool and comfy.... except if the sun has been shining on that spot... then the dirt and stone are very warm and comfy.
> 
> If you go shopping this weekend you best be realistic and understand that the new pot you are purchasing a is for you...
> 
> Christine


I imagine you are 100% correct in that assumption. She has already laid claim to this one, so I may as well prepare the "new one" for my flowers this year. Thanks!


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

Ahhh, memories...this is where she moved on to after finishing off the planters










and it resulted in her middle name "Petunia" becuase she ate them ALL.

Love your planter dog.....mine outgrew it/I gave up on planters


----------

